# Newbie From India



## gayatrisc (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello...

Anyone from India?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Welcome,

I think there are a few members from India.

Guess they will respond eventually when they come across your post.

Meanwhile enjoy browsing the site.

Best Wishes


----------



## gayatrisc (Feb 24, 2020)

Thank You


----------

